# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  الطب يؤكد فوائد الضرب على الصدر

## واحة العالم

الطب يؤكد
هنا فوائد اللطم على الصدر
لقد أكدت درسات علميه في الطب قضية اللطم و العزاء على الحسين أي الضرب على الصدور مما يجعل الصدر يهتز من خلال الضرب عليه هنا الطب يقول اللطم على الصدور أمر ضروري أي بأنه علاج للكثير من الامراض ومنها المصابون بالانسداد في الشراين و مجاري الدم من كثرت الدهون فيها واللطم عامل يساعد على تنشيط الدوره الدمويه ويجددها كما كانت في السابق تخلو من العوائق وغيرها وهي علاج من السكتات القلبيه أي من يلطم على صدره لا يموت بالسكته القلبيه .
فهنا يا أخواني و خواتي الحسين في قلوبنا حتى في الحفاظ على صحتنا فلولا الحسين فما قام للأسلام قائمه
طبعا بلأضافة الى الفوائد الأخروية والدنيوية

سبحان الله

استفتاءات حول اللطم على الحسين (ع):
س1: ما حكم ما يصنعه بعض المؤمنين من اللطم على مصائب أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) إذ بعضهم يتوصل إلى درجة الإدماء من شدة اللطم والبعض الآخر يضرب رأسه بالسيف ما هي فلسفته على تقدير رجحانه؟
جواب سماحة السيد الخوئي (رحمه الله): لا بأس فيه في نفسه إذا كان بعنوان اظهار المصائب الواردة عليهم ما لم يكن فيه ضرر معتد به.
السؤال:2
ما هو حكم الضرب على الطبل في عزاء سيدالشهداء عليه السلام والتعري للطموالضرب بالعصي ونحوذلك ؟
الفتوى:السيستاني
لا مانع منه .


السؤال:3
هل يجوز خلع القميص للطم على الصدر في عزاءسيد الشهداء أبي عبدالله عليه السلام ؟
الفتوى:السيستاني
لا مانع من ذلك في نفسه .
س 4: ما دليل جواز اللطم على الصدور في عزاء الأئمة (عليهم السلام).
الجواب:اللنكراني: إن اللطم على الصدور هو من أهم مظاهر العزاء وأبرز صور استنكار الظلم الاُموي. وفضلاً عن كونه عملاً صحيحاً وغير خاطىء فإنّ له دور أساسي في إحياء أهداف عاشوراء الحسين (عليه السلام).


س5: ما هو رأي سماحتكم في اللطم، وهل كان في زمن الأئمة (عليهم السلام)؟
ج: اللطم جائز، بل مستحب، للحديث الشريف: «على مثل الحسين فلتلطم الخدود ولتخمش الوجوه... » ولقد لطمن الفاطميات (عليهن السلام)

نسألكم الدعاء 

مـــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــقول

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بارك الله فيكم
طرح رائع وموفق
ماجورين مثابين

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الاخ واحة العالم على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي يؤكد جانب مهم في العزاء الحسيني وهو اللطم على الصدر ، خاصة وأن هذه الممارسة هي من أفضل وأروع وأجمل وأكثر أثرا من باقي الممارسات الاخرى ، الغير منصوص عليها ، التي لا فائدة منها ( كالمشي على الجمر )

أخي العزيز هذا الموضوع بودي لو يأخذ اهتماما كبيرا من رواد المنتدى ، لانه يجسد الواقع الحقيقي للعزاء الحسيني ، ويكرس النهج الحسيني في النفوس والارواح بأعمق صوره 

اخي العزيز إن العزاء واللطم على الصدر بالذات فيه تعبير واضح وصريح عن عمق الارتباط القلبي والوجداني بالامام الحسين وأهل البيت عليهم السلام ، لانه يعطي صورة عن معنى ادخال الحب الالهي للامام من خلال اللطم على الصدر 0

اذ أن هذه الشعيرة في الحقيقة ، هي التي تؤصل الارتباط بأهل البيت من خلال عزاء الامام الحسين ، وهي التي تقول للعالم بأعلى أصواتنا ( نحن نحب الحسين (ع) ) ونهح الحسين وسيرة الحسين وتضحية الحسين 0000الخ 0

نعم هذا ما نريده من شيعة علي الكرار ، هذا ما نريده من محبي الحسين ، هذا ما يدعو له أهل البيت ، هذا ما يعطي العالمية للامام الحسين 0

دمت بمودة 00000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------

